# Important Question - New Tank Issues



## gamergirl010 (Feb 16, 2014)

I am getting a previously owned aquarium from someone today. This aquarium has a third of the water in it with a pleco in it. This poor pleco is living in this almost empty tank and he is the only fish in there. I am tempted to empty the tank and clean it, then refill it and cycle it but I fear that is a lot of stress on the pleco. Also, the current water and filter may have the nutrients that I need for my new tank so that I do not have to cycle it. 

Can I add dechlorinated water to the existing water and add more fish to it? 

Should I add more water, keep just the pleco in there and then do small water changes over time until it is clean? 

I am not sure how to go about working with this tank granted that I am receiving with with a little water, a used filter, and a living fish already in it. 

What should I do?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i would say give him to a fish store.


----------



## gamergirl010 (Feb 16, 2014)

brian c said:


> i would say give him to a fish store.


And clean out the tank, then fill it with new water and start a cycle from the beginning?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Depending on tank size? .. the pleco may need to re homed?Need more info.
You can replace all the water with dechlorinated water close to proper temp and have no problem,even with the fish in tank.
Then you should make large waterchanges(at least 50%) vaccumming the substrate,every,everyother day until the gravel is clean.
Then just keep tank running,DON'T touch filter.In a week or so tank should be clean enough to start normal maintenance.
How big is the tank and the pleco?


----------



## gamergirl010 (Feb 16, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Depending on tank size? .. the pleco may need to re homed?Need more info.
> You can replace all the water with dechlorinated water close to proper temp and have no problem,even with the fish in tank.
> Then you should make large waterchanges(at least 50%) vaccumming the substrate,every,everyother day until the gravel is clean.
> Then just keep tank running,DON'T touch filter.In a week or so tank should be clean enough to start normal maintenance.
> How big is the tank and the pleco?


I would say the pleco is fully grown, he looks to be about a foot long. I do not want to keep him, but I do not want him to die either. I only would put in six danios until there is more room in my tank. The tank is a 29 gallon tank. Is there a way to take him out and store him without killing him while I clean the tank? 

I can empty the tank of the water in it, clean the rocks and replace the rocks and water so long as I use the same filter with the original bacteria, right?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Long and short is yes!
Don't touch anything in the filter,keep it wet(moist atleast).
You can dump ALL water and thouroghly clean gravel in tap water.
Make sure all the NEW water is dechlorinated and very close to tank temp.
The pleco suprisingly is not full grown(maybe not even 1/3 grown!).
DON'T even ask for money to any LFS(local fish store),as itis hard enough for many to even be able to trade livestock in period.Plecos are a "dime a dozen" at any store who will say yes to you.
Maybe you could get a couple of the danios in trade for the pleco?
Don't add tothe tank till you can get rid of the pleco.
Do you know anyone with a goldfish pond?Plecos often are welcome in such places.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

at this point it might be nicer to put him down.


----------



## gamergirl010 (Feb 16, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Long and short is yes!
> Don't touch anything in the filter,keep it wet(moist atleast).
> You can dump ALL water and thouroghly clean gravel in tap water.
> Make sure all the NEW water is dechlorinated and very close to tank temp.
> ...


Unfortunately I do not. I will gladly give him to a pet store if they will take him! Thank so much for all the help! I really appreciate the quick response!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

brian c said:


> at this point it might be nicer to put him down.


There's no need to put him down!
Since you don't know anyone with a pond, you could leave 3x5 cards most anywhere,(pet store,grocery store,banks,harware/garden stores),place on Craigs list or wherever,
Even solicit a couple garden pond store type places,even just keep an eye open for "strangers" with ponds and stop on in and ask.
It really can't hurt to try to do the right thing?
Rehoming is necessary/proper and will allow you to stock properly sized fish you can enjoy!
Good score on the 29,one of my favorite sized tanks!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

no coralbandit i meant that if nothing works she cant find a home for it or whatever. it just might be better for the fish. just think how does it feel?would it want to live in that million gallon fish bowl in fishy heaven. or be stuck in a 29 gallon tank?but i shall respect your decision however it goes gamergirl.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its a common pleco its probably stunted by now as they will get 24 inches easily.


----------

